# The New Inventors - June 11: Home Brew Sediment Reducer



## Duff (8/6/08)

Look out filterers, the Brodie Sediment Extractor is on its way B) 

Will be on Wednesday night for all the others who won't be watching Queensland spank NSW in Origin 2.

Extract from here


Invention 2: BRODIE SEDIMENT EXTRACTOR by inventors Patrick Alkemade from VIC and Brett Shellcot from QLD

This invention is for all those home brewers who want to drink their favourite drop straight from the bottle. Up until now they've had to contend with the natural sediment getting mixed up in the beer as they drink. The Brodie Sediment Extractor is a plastic, reusable device that removes sediment from the home brewed beer during the brewing process and at the same time keeps the bottle pressurised. So now your beer can be drunk straight from the stubby - removing the need to carefully pour homebrew into a glass. Brodie Sediment Extractor - the clear way to home brew.


----------



## Insight (8/6/08)

Nice find Duff, very interesting. I can see how you'd store your bottles upside down in milk crates or the like. Same for chilling - need to use the door of the fridge. I wonder how much headspace it adds to your bottle, oxidation risk? May need to fill to the lip, then cap. Linky below: 

http://sedexbrewing.com/index.html


----------



## haysie (8/6/08)

LMAO,,,,,,,,,SO FUNNY, Painting the picture of life upside down!!!!!! The 69 extractor maybe :lol: 
I`ll stick with the wee bit of sediment that "makes" my beer.


----------



## Tony (8/6/08)

Is it a keg?


----------



## Aaron (8/6/08)

Duff said:


> Will be on Wednesday night for all the others who won't be watching Queensland spank NSW in Origin 2.


Guess you haven't heard Lockyer won't be playing......


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/6/08)

Hmmmm... from the people who brought you the highly successful ashtray on a motorbike. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (8/6/08)

Um, yep. 
Kegging is the way to go :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/6/08)

Insight said:


> Nice find Duff, very interesting. I can see how you'd store your bottles upside down in milk crates or the like. Same for chilling - need to use the door of the fridge. I wonder how much headspace it adds to your bottle, oxidation risk? May need to fill to the lip, then cap. Linky below:
> 
> http://sedexbrewing.com/index.html


Brilliant concept. I have seen them in the flesh, the idea is good but at $5.00 each RRP I didn't think they would be viable.Remember you need one for each bottle. Needs to made in a cheap labour Asian country and sell for less than $2.00 each.Even then just for the fanatics like myself..  
GB


----------



## Rurik (8/6/08)

I saw one of these not so long ago. They looked prety cool, but I think they are overpriced for what they are. I think I will just stay with cooling bottles down and decanting into a jug.

Here is a web site selling then.

http://sedexbrewing.com/purchase.html

Cheers


----------



## Doc (8/6/08)

Anyone want to comment on the clear bottles displayed on the website as well ?

Doc


----------



## brendanos (8/6/08)

...because it's such a terrible nuisance having to pour your homebrew before you drink it. You risk smelling that god-awful "aroma" that beer is notorious for.


----------



## kevo (8/6/08)

Aaron said:


> Guess you haven't heard Lockyer won't be playing......



No, but Prince will be...and about time.


----------



## SJW (8/6/08)

> Um, yep.
> Kegging is the way to go
> 
> Doc



+1


----------



## schooey (8/6/08)

@ $4 + each it sure does make kegging look cheap.... <_<


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/08)

Brodies were discussed about 3 weeks ago in another thread. My basic opinion was blody over priced for the amount youd need to use. as said they would make kegging look cheap and you still have to bottle. useless stuff aimed at people who dont know better.


----------



## TidalPete (8/6/08)

kevo said:


> No, but Prince will be...and about time.



A Prince you say? Bloody good thing that he is an ex Bronco.
Wally is the KING & Alfie is his CHIEF WARLORD & don't you forget it.
let us hope that life without Lockyer has it's rewards for us humble peasants up here,far removed from the centre of the Rugby League Universe?

*IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A (BORN & BRED) QUEENSLANDER*

Sorry to be so




but we seem to be a minority up here in our own State. Outnumbered three to one overall (State for State) with hundreds of thousands of Fifth Columnists in our midst. :icon_vomit: We have been invaded.  
SOO time is not a good time for us natives ATM. But we WILL PREVAIL.;
TP :beer:


----------



## Duff (9/6/08)

:lol: Pete

Maybe the Brodie is the answer for Coopers to finally get that Pale Ale right  

Overheard in a pub in Ingham, QLD. after a yocal was served one to try: "Look at this $hit mate, it's bloody cloudy!"


----------



## ausdb (9/6/08)

brendanos said:


> ...because it's such a terrible nuisance having to pour your homebrew before you drink it. You risk smelling that god-awful "aroma" that beer is notorious for.


But it is so "Tres Chic" to be a beer wanker and flaunt the commercial bottles you are re-using isn't it?

On the other hand if they made one for tirage caps on Champers bottles it could be an interesting thing to use for some DueS experiments


----------



## Fents (9/6/08)

Bloody hell you lot can be harsh..Off ya pedastools for a second.

A guy comes up with an invention.....for homebrewing no less on a homebrewing site and gets cained for it.

"Nah its shit, kegging, +1, +2, price is outragoues, why clear bottles on your pic, oh a bit of yeast wont hurt, you need too many of em, yadda yadda yadda". Even if you didnt think you wernt harsh you prob were indirectly....

I keg so it dosnt even affect me but it seems to me the only way a new person can get a break round here is if they come to the table with some new whizz bang idea that all the "real" brewers love that everyone can bulk buy in on and get it for 99 cents..

Everyone on here keeps saying the best way to get a non homebrew drinker to drink homebrew is to make a really clear beer. People Rack, Add gelatin / finnings, they keg, they Lager / Cold Condition and go to all sorts of extremes to get clear beer.....or am i dreaming all this?

Sure maybe the pricing needs to be discussed, but how about being helpfull so the guy can get a break and start producing them cheaper. I say biggups to him.

Aplogies for my grumps but i had a few last night.


----------



## boingk (9/6/08)

$5 a bottle? As people have said, brilliant idea but not a lot of practicality. I'll stick with 5 to 7 days in secondary for my clear-drinking out-of-the-stubbie beers. And hey, the very thin deposit from carbonation is actually good...I like the taste it gives! 

Cheers - boingk


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

Fents said:


> bulk buy in on and get it for 99 cents..





Outrageous. 
People having a say, trying too save a quid, and have an opinion on a commercial idea that WILL NOT go anywhere.
Relax, off your do gooder high horse and dont can people for having an opinion on THE TOPIC, alas having an opinion on the people having an opinion goes against the grain (pardon the pun) and is boring, fruitless posting.

Haysie


----------



## staggalee (9/6/08)

Stop mumbling.

stagga.


----------



## Fents (9/6/08)

haysie said:


> Outrageous.
> People having a say, trying too save a quid, and have an opinion on a commercial idea that WILL NOT go anywhere.
> Relax, off your do gooder high horse and dont can people for having an opinion on THE TOPIC, alas having an opinion on the people having an opinion goes against the grain (pardon the pun) and is boring, fruitless posting.
> 
> Haysie



Theres a big difference between having an opion on the product and shutting someone down.


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

I see no market for this product, I see "China built" having an effect on the retail price yet still no market.
I would bet my brewery, "you will not see this thing hanging along side coopers bottle caps and carbonation lollies".

Fents, no one is hanging them out to dry. The concensus is no, its rubbish, overpriced.

Stagga, I tried too add more fullstops and shorter sentences. I hope this helped you understand the thread.

Haysie


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/08)

OK, prices (rounded to 10c)

6 pack for $26, makes $4.30ea
15 pack for $60, makes $4ea
30 pack for $115, makes $3.80ea
150 pack in 15 pack lots $600, makes $4ea
150 pack in 30 pack lots $575, makes $3.80ea

Just a FYI


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/6/08)

Well I don't give a rat's arse what the apparent "consensus" is - I think its a good idea aimed at achieving something that a lot of homebrewers want to achieve. Good enough so that I will actually be buying half a dozen of these things. You might not put a whole batch into these things, but if you want a dozen bottles that are "party ready" then putting a portion of them into this product makes sense. It certainly compares pretty well in price to putting
together a 5L party keg system based around a taylor keg. Its just not as shiny.

Why? When I could keg, or I could put up with the sediment?

Because I don't _want_ to put up with the sediment, I don't like it - and I often make small batches that I would like to be as clear as the beers that I keg and filter, but its not practical to filter and keg a 4L batch of mead or cider or experimental beer.... these things are in fact exactly what I'm looking for because I was considering trying to actually replicate Mthode Champagnoise and was vaguely horrified at the pain in the arse it represented. Now I dont have to. As far as I'm concerned its Mthode Champagnoise for the unwashed and in its place an excellent solution to the problem it aims to solve.

Thirsty


----------



## schooey (9/6/08)

Buggers me.. If I was the invetor and the dude who was just about to invest a shite load of money into manufacturing and marketing this thing, I'd appreciate all the posts in this particular thread. It just happens to be a snapshot of the opinion of the hobbyists I'm targeting with it. Of course, I would also do some market research in other areas, but if the majority response was people 'shutting me down', I'd reckon I'd thank them for saving me a shitload of time and investment dollars. 

Business is business and the hard facts are you can't polish a turd no matter how much elbow grease you use. Whether this turns out to be one or not will be interesting to follow.


----------



## big d (9/6/08)

Good on em i say.Hope they make a few quid.
However secondary fermentation and or kegging does it for me.Clear as beer.
As a side note i like some dregs in my beers on occasion.Works for Coopers.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Well I don't give a rat's arse what the apparent "consensus" is - I think its a good idea aimed at achieving something that a lot of homebrewers want to achieve. Good enough so that I will actually be buying half a dozen of these things. You might not put a whole batch into these things, but if you want a dozen bottles that are "party ready" then putting a portion of them into this product makes sense. It certainly compares pretty well in price to putting
> together a 5L party keg system based around a taylor keg. Its just not as shiny.
> 
> Why? When I could keg, or I could put up with the sediment?
> ...



Thirsty Boy,

Here you go again, towing the company line, advocating, with verbose prose, a device that does nothing for the flavour of HB but re-affirms to the masses that "clear beer is good beer".

sheez

Darren

EDIT whilst I can: Everyone in Australia knows Coopers is the best flavoured mass produced beer. Funny enough, it is cloudy


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It certainly compares pretty well in price to putting
> together a 5L party keg system based around a taylor keg. Its just not as shiny.
> 
> Thirsty




But Thirsty didnt you put together a party keg thingy at G&G, if i went looking thru those post`s you mentioned IF successful G&G might stock the kit. In commercial terms, it didnt happen, not enough market. Homebrewers are not flocking too Bunnings or G&G to buy weed killing buckets too attach to the backs and head off happy their brew is cold and undisturbed.

Nor are they going to line up too purchase a very expensive bottle top. Fancy dancy beer names mean nothing, if you cant get a brew cyystal clean you aint trying hard enough.

Haysie


----------



## MCT (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> Thirsty Boy,
> 
> Here you go again, towing the company line, advocating, with verbose prose, a device that does nothing for the flavour of HB but re-affirms to the masses that "clear beer is good beer".
> 
> ...



Well, unfortunatley try as I might, I will never convince everybody that there is nothing wrong with cloudy beer.
I can see this invention (if it works, there's alot of anger in the room for something that's not even out yet), having it's place in my brewing.
I won't be using one in every bottle I make (which is hardly any these days), but a few here and there to take on camping trips, fishing, bbq's etc where I want to show off my beer and not have cloudy beer comments.
Jesus, the way some of you are acting it's like it's been made mandatory to use these! Chillax!


----------



## Batz (9/6/08)

TidalPete said:


> *IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A (BORN & BRED) QUEENSLANDER*
> 
> Sorry to be so
> 
> ...




Shape up or ship out old fella

Batz


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

MCT said:


> Well, unfortunatley try as I might, I will never convince everybody that there is nothing wrong with cloudy beer.




Ah, to be born and bred a South Australian (Where beer still tastes like it should, not what multi-national companies tell you to expect)

cheers

Darren


----------



## Frank (9/6/08)

Not going to jump in on anyone's toes about, 'drink from the bottle and you can't see the deposits'.
But did everyone open the sedex link and read the description? These seals are to be used on screwtop bottles and are *reusable*.
They are not $4 a pop and chuck them in the bin.
If these make it to the LHBS shelf, I would anticipate a few might end up in Dad's christmas stocking or substituted for Hankeys on Fathers Day. There is plenty of other products on the shelf that I would also never purchase myself, but as a gift, sure I would give them a go. Good luck to them.


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/08)

My last couple of Coopers Kit brews have been bottled in 2L PET bottles a-la-ALDI. I just buy the 2L Regal Cola bottles at 99 cents each by the carton, pour them down the laundry tub with massive fish kills in Moreton Bay....  

There is an urban myth that PET will allow gas to permeate over a year or so, recently when moving house found a bottle of Dr Pepper - yech - that was about 4 years old at least, in the laundry cupboard and it was as fizzy as.

However what I do notice, as opposed to the old Tallie (long necks to the Southerners) bottles is that because the PET bottles have several 'roots' like molar teeth, the yeast settles down into those areas and tends to solidify there so that when you decant into the 2L jug there is less sediment carry over than using the glass bottles.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

sorry fents first time i got to disagree with you, yes its a good invention. no one bagged that, but at $5 per reducer and avg of 28 bottles per 21L brew, should have 4 brews bottled at anyone time to enure supply thats $560 in sediment reducers. thats just silly. at $0.99 maybe but at its current price no.


----------



## Batz (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> Ah, to be born and bred a South Australian (Where beer still tastes like it should, not what multi-national companies tell you to expect)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren




I can't argue with that!

Batz


----------



## afromaiko (9/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Well I don't give a rat's arse what the apparent "consensus" is - I think its a good idea aimed at achieving something that a lot of homebrewers want to achieve. Good enough so that I will actually be buying half a dozen of these things. You might not put a whole batch into these things, but if you want a dozen bottles that are "party ready" then putting a portion of them into this product makes sense. It certainly compares pretty well in price to putting
> together a 5L party keg system based around a taylor keg. Its just not as shiny.
> 
> Why? When I could keg, or I could put up with the sediment?
> ...



I'm thinking along the same lines as TB.. they would be good for clearing up a few bottles of your finest for presentation purposes as gifts etc and taking to parties. However don't think I'd outlay the cash for every single empty that I own, perhaps only a dozen or so would be required.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

i can... they dont have a rugby league team. (it seemed to be the way the thread way headig!).

TB is exactly rifht about it replicating the Mthode Champagnoise. nothing wrong with that just the price. Darren. F*ck me, how is he "towing the line". ive never known him to do that. he honest in his eval of beers etc and his employer. gees your keen and you wonder why some guys dont like your posts....

It would be an advantage if you could use it on a 5L bottle as TB said at least then you could cut down cost. I have a lot of magnums etc and once drained I will be using for beer so something like this could be useful. except that my beer is ok without sediment reducers and I dont mind a cloudy beer. besides live yeast is fgood for cleaning out the guts..... but thats another topic


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/08)

Batz said:


> I can't argue with that!
> 
> Batz



As a South Australian who has tried West End, I can


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

P and C

Is West End worse than Crown/Fosters?

Not in my opinion, all around par. Not a patch on Coopers for flavour

City Morgue,

Mthode Champagnoise is for Champagne not beer. Sorry for being honest in my posts. Just call them as I see them and I am not affiliated with a mega-brewer.

cheers

Darren


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/08)

I'd say at the foster's part- though I don't find crown detestable, just bland


----------



## dr K (9/6/08)

> Thirsty Boy,
> 
> Here you go again, towing the company line, advocating, with verbose prose, a device that does nothing for the flavour of HB but re-affirms to the masses that "clear beer is good beer".



Clearly the first question that needs to be asked in this sort of fractual (given the odd references to some sort of mangling state vs state blood bath of which the only connection to beer , let alone a new invention, is the huge amount of drinking that seems to be its partner)..is have you tried it? Oh..you have not have you..oh of course its not made in Qld, or NSW and it may be made in China, or Asia, who cares you may remark..it is too expensive anyway.
The concept is very simple, the almost same process has been used for hundreds of yeras in the Champagne Houses, it has got through all the various hoops and leaps to even make it to the New Inventors, it by the very act of being on the New Inventors gives press to Home Brewing, adds another bolt, another arrow to the quiver of those who enthusiastically support home brewing, who work rather hard to dredge its image up from the KKK days when frankly, sorry, why bother.
From the fertile fields of AHB spring many great things, and many great businesses as well, all of which put back in to that soil more than they take (and so on), also of course are the mutant genes, the BIAB and such, but the mutants are allowed their time, as they should be.
Is the Sedex machine a mutant, I think not, it makes much more sense than much I have read toted here, yet it seems that without even an examination it is to tossed away by those great and wise some of whom may dream of conical fermentors but would never dream of storing their bots upside down.

K


----------



## MCT (9/6/08)

dr K said:


> Clearly the first question that needs to be asked in this sort of fractual (given the odd references to some sort of mangling state vs state blood bath of which the only connection to beer , let alone a new invention, is the huge amount of drinking that seems to be its partner)..is have you tried it? Oh..you have not have you..oh of course its not made in Qld, or NSW and it may be made in China, or Asia, who cares you may remark..it is too expensive anyway.
> The concept is very simple, the almost same process has been used for hundreds of yeras in the Champagne Houses, it has got through all the various hoops and leaps to even make it to the New Inventors, it by the very act of being on the New Inventors gives press to Home Brewing, adds another bolt, another arrow to the quiver of those who enthusiastically support home brewing, who work rather hard to dredge its image up from the KKK days when frankly, sorry, why bother.
> From the fertile fields of AHB spring many great things, and many great businesses as well, all of which put back in to that soil more than they take (and so on), also of course are the mutant genes, the BIAB and such, but the mutants are allowed their time, as they should be.
> Is the Sedex machine a mutant, I think not, it makes much more sense than much I have read toted here, yet it seems that without even an examination it is to tossed away by those great and wise some of whom may dream of conical fermentors but would never dream of storing their bots upside down.
> ...



Great post


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> City Morgue,
> 
> Mthode Champagnoise is for Champagne not beer. Sorry for being honest in my posts. Just call them as I see them and I am not affiliated with a mega-brewer.
> 
> ...


yup understood. Champagne by definition is for for champaigne. not beer. but there are similarities. Darren your input as like all AHB memerbs is always invited and valued for what it is. Thats whats great about AHB. I just dont think TB is swayued by his affliiation with a megabrewer. just my opinion


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'd say at the foster's part- though I don't find crown detestable, just bland




Funny,

I heard that Fosters Export Lager and Crown were exactly the same beer. Sure there are variations between blended batches but very close in my opinion. Very Close.


P and C. When was the last time you actually tasted a Fosters?? Like most Aussie HBers Fosters would have been the last beer you would have bought because of pre-conceived ideas.

Happy to do a triangle test to see if you can taste the difference?

cheers

darren


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> Thirsty Boy,
> 
> Here you go again, towing the company line, advocating, with verbose prose, a device that does nothing for the flavour of HB but re-affirms to the masses that "clear beer is good beer".
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more about the Coopers Darren, it is the best beer from a large brewery in the country. No contest. I don't like the Pale, but the Sparkling is an absolute classic..... and when they roll mine around on the bar, I ask them politely to put it back in the fridge and pour me a clear one. I simply don't like the taste of suspended yeast in beers. I'm sorry that my personal preferences don't live up to your demand that everybody like what you like & do as you do before they can be considered a valid brewer. I guess I'll just have to put up with being a know nothing hack with a bad palate, no brewing knowledge and with no chance of ever attaining any success as a homebrewer.

But of course, you are inevitably correct, not only myself in my own home brewing, but also my company and all those other shoddy breweries from Germany and places like that; are engaged in nothing more than marketing spin by producing clear beer. It has no virtue and we should be ashamed of the effort we apply in order to produce a product that would be just as good in every way if it were cloudy. Take heed people, for this is now the TRUTH.
So sayeth Darren

EDIT- BTW - If you are going to insult me by (for at lest the second time now) accusing me of being a company sycophant for "towing the company line..." you might try getting the phrase right in the first place.
http://grammartips.homestead.com/toetheline.html
My company is quite large, and even were I so inclined I would have trouble towing it anywhere.

Haysie - neither Spillsmostofit nor I ever suggested that we would be providing the party keg stuff in kit form for sale in G&G. Our workshop day was done as an exercise in homebrew community. We didn't make a profit, we didn't charge G&G to run it and we were never going to try to do either. We were asked on a number of occasions to provide those things on a quasi commercial basis, but refused, preferring instead to spend quite a number of hours of our personal time writing fairly comprehensive guides on how people could do it for themselves for free. Thusly I have no idea whatsoever whether the idea had any commercial merit, and neither do you.

I mentioned the "taylor keg" systems merely because they relate in size to the reason I would consider the new product - ie 4ish litre batches of beverages that I am unable to keg or filter on my current system. I could solve my issue with either thing, but the weird cappy things will do it cheaper and easier. viola, a customer.

I actually suspect that this guy will sell quite a few of these jiggers to the majority of homebrewers out there who brew K&K because its cheap, but who _don't_ like cloudy beer and wish they _could_ drink it out of the stubbie. And if he's not a commercial success because its too expensive or because its not popular enough, that will be a pity rather than a reason to feel good because you never needed the invention in the first place (not suggesting that you personally feel that way) Its quite a good idea, even if it never takes off.

Thats what I reckon anyway, mind you I couldn't brew to save myself, so it probably means nothing

Thirsty


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/08)

What a great forum this site is! :beerbang:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/6/08)

schooey said:


> Buggers me.. If I was the invetor and the dude who was just about to invest a shite load of money into manufacturing and marketing this thing, I'd appreciate all the posts in this particular thread. It just happens to be a snapshot of the opinion of the hobbyists I'm targeting with it. Of course, I would also do some market research in other areas, but if the majority response was people 'shutting me down', I'd reckon I'd thank them for saving me a shitload of time and investment dollars.


I totally agree with your reasoning, take the emotion out of this thread and you get a fair idea of whats going to happen to this product.I'm not going to take the shite out of any body for having a good business idea but the home brew market is hard to break into with a new idea and if its going to cost $4.00 a pop , then your going to be pushing it up hill.Good idea but Im not buying it unless I cant do with out it ! Dam it I will buy some , They will be collectibles in a few years.Thats what the wife tells me when she comes home with all the stuff I dont want.  
GB


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

dr K said:


> Clearly the first question that needs to be asked in this sort of fractual (given the odd references to some sort of mangling state vs state blood bath of which the only connection to beer , let alone a new invention, is the huge amount of drinking that seems to be its partner)..is have you tried it? Oh..you have not have you..oh of course its not made in Qld, or NSW and it may be made in China, or Asia, who cares you may remark..it is too expensive anyway.
> The concept is very simple, the almost same process has been used for hundreds of yeras in the Champagne Houses, it has got through all the various hoops and leaps to even make it to the New Inventors, it by the very act of being on the New Inventors gives press to Home Brewing, adds another bolt, another arrow to the quiver of those who enthusiastically support home brewing, who work rather hard to dredge its image up from the KKK days when frankly, sorry, why bother.
> From the fertile fields of AHB spring many great things, and many great businesses as well, all of which put back in to that soil more than they take (and so on), also of course are the mutant genes, the BIAB and such, but the mutants are allowed their time, as they should be.
> Is the Sedex machine a mutant, I think not, it makes much more sense than much I have read toted here, yet it seems that without even an examination it is to tossed away by those great and wise some of whom may dream of conical fermentors but would never dream of storing their bots upside down.
> ...



Hey K,

As usual an eclectic post from you that neither introduces discernable fact nor opinion on the subject in topic (Cant expect anything more from Canberra can we).

I could not give a dam whether or not I had to centrifuge my bottles, carry my bottles in a shuttle around the Earth or further beyond (or do the little finger up "Mthode Champagnoise"). Neither do I care if my beer is crystal clear or cloudy. 

What I do know is that if it tastes like crap, it is crap. This goes for my beer, your beer, Mega Beer.

What shits me is that the "company line" presents. "Is clear, is good". That is bullshit. All kit beers are clear. Only 1% are good.

So Mr Newbie buys a kit and $100 worth of magic "clearers". Unfortunately, he and his friends dont like his crystal clear HB (because it tastes like kit HB).

Invention in the bin. Homebrew gets a bad name from its taste again :huh: 

cheers

Darren


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> Funny,
> 
> I heard that Fosters Export Lager and Crown were exactly the same beer. Sure there are variations between blended batches but very close in my opinion. Very Close.
> 
> ...



I know this is really :icon_offtopic: but as you asked, it has been a few years since I last had a Fosters, and many more since I have had a west end. While I haven't done triangular taste tests, I have found WE to simply be incredibly rough and stale tasting. Fosters had a similar 'stale' taste to it. While crownies I can get to the bottom of the bottle like any other megaswill drinker- because the stuff tastes like water. AFAIK crown and fosters are really similar but have different yeasts or something. Or the extra 'staleness' could just be a product of the shite cans they use.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

I can attest that TB is the least bit concerned about getting money/gain from his knowledge. at the last caseswap he and spills ran a BIAG demo and he provideed most of the ingredients, labour and know how and diud he want anything from people.....no. I at a last minute request I asked i if could take some withy threst of the guys. 3L later he refused to take any cash and was more than hapy he could offer up knowledge to the community......


Hang on whats the thread topic..... oh yeah sedimen reducer. great idea but too expensive consider racking etc... my last post on this subject,


EDIT: I have tasted both westend and fosters lately. both aboilute shit. yes Overseas fosters is better than Aus fosters but still crap compared to micro, HB or other decent beers.


----------



## dr K (9/6/08)

> Hey K,
> 
> As usual an eclectic post from you that neither introduces discernable fact nor opinion on the subject in topic



What then was the topic, part of my rant, and be as rant is, was a concern with the low jacking push towards some sort of football if that is what you call it topic.
So far as to what is discernable and what is not, I would leave to the discernable to decide...[insert stupid yellow smiley thing]

K


----------



## Darren (9/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Couldn't agree with you more about the Coopers Darren, it is the best beer from a large brewery in the country. No contest. I don't like the Pale, but the Sparkling is an absolute classic..... and when they roll mine around on the bar, I ask them politely to put it back in the fridge and pour me a clear one. I simply don't like the taste of suspended yeast in beers. I'm sorry that my personal preferences don't live up to your demand that everybody like what you like & do as you do before they can be considered a valid brewer. I guess I'll just have to put up with being a know nothing hack with a bad palate, no brewing knowledge and with no chance of ever attaining any success as a homebrewer.
> 
> But of course, you are inevitably correct, not only myself in my own home brewing, but also my company and all those other shoddy breweries from Germany and places like that; are engaged in nothing more than marketing spin by producing clear beer. It has no virtue and we should be ashamed of the effort we apply in order to produce a product that would be just as good in every way if it were cloudy. Take heed people, for this is now the TRUTH.
> So sayeth Darren
> ...



Hey Thirsty,

There are many forums where posts exceeding a certain number of characters (including spaces) are not accepted as they are presumed to be of a nature designed to create a distraction that detracts against the forum they were posted in. You seem to post excessively long posts that should perhaps be moderated (If not moderated perhaps a designation such as "CUB employee" should be part of your user name "Group")

I cannot judge your ability to brew over the internet so I have no place to comment on your successes. Suffice to say we all make some good and some bad homebrews. Just because it is clear does not mean it is good. (I cannot drink the last beer I made)

I realise that my posts get into some peoples craw. I believe it is better to keep brewers thinking critically. Otherwise we will all suddenly overwhealmed by long posts that suggest that a $50 carton of Crown is a good deal (even if it does taste like vomit :lol: )

cheers

darren


----------



## haysie (9/6/08)

ummmm, the topic was sediment reducer. sometimes football gets in the way, many many times egos get in the way, other times violins come out too play, but............. group hug maybe. Heyyyy, relax.
Haysie


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/08)

Darren said:


> Hey Thirsty,
> 
> There are many forums where posts exceeding a certain number of characters (including spaces) are not accepted as they are presumed to be of a nature designed to create a distraction that detracts against the forum they were posted in. You seem to post excessively long posts that should perhaps be moderated (If not moderated perhaps a designation such as "CUB employee" should be part of your user name "Group")
> 
> I cannot judge your ability to brew over the internet so I have no place to comment on your successes. Suffice to say we all make some good and some bad homebrews. Just because it is clear does not mean it is good. (I cannot drink the last beer I made)



sorry Daz TB arent anywhere or antyhing like PistolPatches post (no ofennse PP). his post is adddrssing many differant poitns ans hence longer. its all relevant. hes not a retailer and most people know he's a CUb employee. actually who cares, as IMO he's neutral.

He's ability to brew is great. he is an experimentor and not defined byb his employer. he is an individual brewer as i think 90% of AHB members is (IMHO).

a bit harsh Daz. but keep it coming.

EDIT: Haysie your right!!!!! but im out of HB so i cant relax. in fact its disturbing.


----------



## Brewtus (9/6/08)

Could these little buggers be good for harvesting yeast from exotic commercial beers? Open the said beer, some gas with come out, maybe add a pinch of sugar and cap it with a Sed-Ex, shake it and leave it upside down for a week or two and Vola, yeast in little pot and exotic beer can be drunk from the bottle. Put some wort in a clean bottle, cap it with used Sed-Ex, shake, remove cap and replace with airlock and here we go.....fancy yeast starter...


----------



## PostModern (9/6/08)

Brewtus said:


> Could these little buggers be good for harvesting yeast from exotic commercial beers? Open the said beer, some gas with come out, maybe add a pinch of sugar and cap it with a Sed-Ex, shake it and leave it upside down for a week or two and Vola, yeast in little pot and exotic beer can be drunk from the bottle. Put some wort in a clean bottle, cap it with used Sed-Ex, shake, remove cap and replace with airlock and here we go.....fancy yeast starter...



I was going to post that I agree with Darren :blink: :huh:  somewhat and that this is not needed. However, the inventor is pushing it to one very specific market: people who want to drink their HB straight from the bottle. Not all yeast tastes as good in suspension as Coopers brewery strain. In fact their kit yeasts taste like crap, so drinking a kit brewer's HB from a stubby is going to be an awful experience. Anyway, all that aside, you can get a complete kegging setup for less than the $500 odd that you'd need to have enough* stock of these gizmos and just fill your party stubbies from the tap/gun. $4 a pop is way to expensive for the intended market. For the idea Brewtus has posted above, tho, a single $4 gadget is not a bad idea. It would pay for itself the first time you use it. However, it only works on "standard twist tops", which would rule out most of the exotic beers whose yeast you might want to harvest. So as I see it, it's a dead invention until the price drops down to under a buck a pop or unless the average brewer out there only takes one six pack a month to somewhere he wants to drink beer from the bottle.

Darren, I have no problem with you making people think critically, and sometimes knowing where a person works can influence what you think of their words and opinions, but there is no need to get personal. Play the ball, not the man.


----------



## Adamt (9/6/08)

From a non-homebrewers perspective this may look brilliant.

From our perspective, we KNOW that for the cost of a useful-sized set of these, we could think of x different ways to actually improve the beer they are creating.

To me it just seems too much money to have the small advantage (?) of being able to drink out of the bottle.


----------



## newguy (10/6/08)

The few bottles I set aside for comps (I keg my beer) all get a thin layer/dusting of yeast around the side of the bottle, not just the bottom. There's not much on the sides, but there's definitely some. I think that in order for these things to catch all the yeast that you'd need to swirl them a few times and hope for the best.

Has anyone actually tried using one of these things?


----------



## matti (10/6/08)

Nope Newguy, and never will.
I have bottled three years a and have no trouble with loosing 30-50 ml of beer when pouring.
Go the kegs.
Plus good beer taste better out of a glass.


----------



## bonj (10/6/08)

Darren said:


> There are many forums where posts exceeding a certain number of characters (including spaces) are not accepted as they are presumed to be of a nature designed to create a distraction that detracts against the forum they were posted in.


C'mon Dazza. You'd be the first person to cry conspiracy if that was actually implemented. Not everyone has the ability to insult with such brevity as you.


----------



## bconnery (10/6/08)

Darren said:


> Mthode Champagnoise is for Champagne not beer.





citymorgue2 said:


> yup understood. Champagne by definition is for for champaigne.


On topic. I believe that while it is not automatic that clearer = better, coopers, hefeweizens etc. prove this point. I do believe that most styles benefit from it. 
I have found that the flavours in my cleared beer stand out more. 
THis is not an opinion forced on me by big commercial breweries. 

I also believe that most of the posters here aren't the market for this product. I see it being pushed firmly at the K&K, possibly never even heard of this forum, mass homebrew market. 

With regards to the quoted bits above. 
I don't agree. 
DeuS is just one beer produced using the method described above. It is just that, a method. It is described so primarily so that sparkling wines produced using this method can be identified as such, because by law only those from the Champagne (sp?) region can be described as Champagne, but any sparkling wine can be produced using Methode Champagnoise, and indeed, so can beer, and, more than likely, so could any yeast fermented alchololic beverage.
Homebrewers have also successfully produced beer using this method.


----------



## staggalee (10/6/08)

newguy said:


> The few bottles I set aside for comps (I keg my beer) all get a thin layer/dusting of yeast around the side of the bottle, not just the bottom. There's not much on the sides, but there's definitely some. I think that in order for these things to catch all the yeast that you'd need to swirl them a few times and hope for the best.
> 
> Has anyone actually tried using one of these things?



"Tried using one of these things"? Are you insane? I just spent a couple of hours reading that they`re a waste of time and money- 4 pages of it, in fact. I t must be right.
I suppose I could buy one and find out for myself but if I`m tempted to part with $5 I`ll just reread the 4 pages. <_<


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/6/08)

just a bump on this, boys and girls


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

Are you AHB'ers?


----------



## PostModern (11/6/08)

Going to have to watch that.


----------



## Brewtus (11/6/08)

I saw it. Might buy a few for special bottles but at $5 a pop when you have 4 or 5 brews of 30 bottles stored it is not a great way to spend $600 plus. Might be good to collect yeast for starters though.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/6/08)

well, they're $3-$4 ea, but that's not important  The woman brought up the issue of price, which is always a problem.

Though what were they talking about, "it can be used to get sediment out of oil"??


----------



## schooey (11/6/08)

Batter crumbs out yer fish'n'chip oil? :blink:


----------



## PostModern (11/6/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> well, they're $3-$4 ea, but that's not important  The woman brought up the issue of price, which is always a problem.
> 
> Though what were they talking about, "it can be used to get sediment out of oil"??



I think they meant it could be developed for tasks like that, although afaik, in industrial applications water traps have spiggots to release water and sediment. A removable valve-locked receptacle might have other applications tho.

I'm just stuck on the price. You'd want at least two batches worth, I reckon, so 70 or thereabouts. So the economics just don't work out. The inventors didn't convince me. I also prefer roll-top bottles, so... um doesn't work for me at all. Maybe they could make a PET version so the n00bs with the Coopers PET bottles buy them up?


----------



## big d (11/6/08)

I watched the show and they came across as mad passionate home brewers.Who else would say they spent over 100k to pour clear beer.At least there product is reusable so if your keen to give it a go then its initial cost evens out over time.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## pbrosnan (11/6/08)

I thought it was an elegant solution to the "problem" of sediment in the pour. I usually bottle a few from each brew as samplers and I'd part with a few bucks to see what the results are like. I recommend they be kept in a locked display cabinet though given the violent reaction they provoke. I think some of the participants here have been over-primed and appear to have exploded in the cupboard.


----------



## LethalCorpse (12/6/08)

"I like the design, it'll go well with my handbag, and I think it'll Revolutionise the Industry, though I'm interested to see how you'll solve the problem of there being nowhere to keep your fish."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/08)

+1 on the cost factor....if they where less than $1, would give them a go


BUT....I do like the idea that it easly traps the yeast if you want to re-use it and make starters...  




Note...Your not a real man unless you have drank warm VB and cheap port on the river bank whilst fishing...


----------



## beersom (12/6/08)

bconnery said:


> On topic. I believe that while it is not automatic that clearer = better, coopers, hefeweizens etc. prove this point. I do believe that most styles benefit from it.
> I have found that the flavours in my cleared beer stand out more.
> THis is not an opinion forced on me by big commercial breweries.
> 
> ...



Indeed
It doesn't matter what the product is, if it it is treated in this manner in the region of Champagne then it is _Methode Champenoise_.... if it is done elsewhere then it is _Methode Traditionale_
So Deus (which is finished at Moet) is _Methode Champenoise_ -even though it is beer
...excatly the same product done here would be _Methode Traditionale_


edit to fix up odd grammer stuffs and a self contradictory mistake :blink:


----------



## bconnery (12/6/08)

beersom said:


> Indeed
> It doesn't matter what the product is, if it it is treated in this manner in the region of Champagne then it is _Methode Champenoise_.... if it is done elsewhere then it is _Methode Traditionale_
> So Deus (which is finished at Moet) is _Methode Champenoise_ -even though it is beer
> ...excatly the same product done here would be _Methode Traditionale_
> ...



Ah, there you go. I thought the method was so named so as to distinguish the method, rather than the region. 
So you could make a sparkling wine elsewhere using Methode Champenoise, but not call it Champagne. 
So I was partially right.


----------



## Interloper (12/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Couldn't agree with you more about the Coopers Darren, it is the best beer from a large brewery in the country. No contest. I don't like the Pale, but the Sparkling is an absolute classic..... and when they roll mine around on the bar, I ask them politely to put it back in the fridge and pour me a clear one.


 In SA we'd string you up for that!  If the coopers arrives at my table in a restaraunt opened and un-rolled I send that bad boy back! It happened in an Indian restaurant recently and there were 3 coopers drinkers who all sent our beers back with a long and boring lecture to the waiter about yeast, flavour, tradition and consitency.


----------



## bonj (12/6/08)

Interloper said:


> ...3 coopers drinkers who all sent our beers back with a long and boring lecture to the waiter about yeast, flavour, tradition and consitency.


And did you enjoy the waiter's spit in your food?


----------



## barry2 (12/6/08)

I thought the inventors were a dedicated pair(to solving a problem).If it isn't a success they may be so disappointed they may take to the drink.
While the beer in the glass bottles looked clear I,as a brewer with over 260 full 740ml Coopers PET bottles ,will not be buying as I don't get a lot of sediment (at least two weeks in fermenter and gelatine) and for the following reasons.

1. The device adds several centimetres to the height of the bottles.This means that the bottles would not fit in my storage cupboards.

2.I don't know how my plastic bottles would react to being stored upside down for 6 months.

3.Even if items 1 and 2 were not problems I would not be interested in paying over 50c a device.

However it is always good to see new ideas coming up and I wish the inventors well.


----------



## Interloper (12/6/08)

Bonj said:


> And did you enjoy the waiter's spit in your food?


delicious - my compliments to the spitter! :lol:


----------



## beersom (12/6/08)

bconnery said:


> Ah, there you go. I thought the method was so named so as to distinguish the method, rather than the region.
> So you could make a sparkling wine elsewhere using Methode Champenoise, but not call it Champagne.
> So I was partially right.


 ahhh .... kinda .... it has to be in Champagne the region to be called Method Champonoise otherwise the exact same thing is Methode traditionale.
Controlled Apellation-
*Region*- Champagne
*Method*- Method Champonoise 
*Product *- Champagne

*Region*- Elsewhere
*Method*- Method Traditionale
*Product* - Sparkling Wine / Cider / Beer


----------



## Adamt (12/6/08)

Interloper said:


> In SA we'd string you up for that!  If the coopers arrives at my table in a restaraunt opened and un-rolled I send that bad boy back! It happened in an Indian restaurant recently and there were 3 coopers drinkers who all sent our beers back with a long and boring lecture to the waiter about yeast, flavour, tradition and consitency.



I would have asked the waiter for a glass to pour it into. That way you don't waste the precious beer, or get spit in your food.


----------



## bconnery (12/6/08)

beersom said:


> ahhh .... kinda .... it has to be in Champagne the region to be called Method Champonoise otherwise the exact same thing is Methode traditionale.
> Controlled Apellation-
> *Region*- Champagne
> *Method*- Method Champonoise
> ...



I was with you, but obviously didn't make it clear in my response...
I had thought the method could be used anywhere and called Champonoise, but only the product from the region called Champagne, but I understood from your post that this wasn't the case. 
So we are going around in circles a little. 
The partially right statement I meant about using the method for non-Champagne products.

Perhaps we need the conversational equivalent of the sediment reducer to make things nice and clear


----------



## Interloper (12/6/08)

Adamt said:


> I would have asked the waiter for a glass to pour it into. That way you don't waste the precious beer, or get spit in your food.


Best of both worlds really. We eat there all the time, he was new so he didn't know any better. As regulars we get great service and food - must be the top quality spit they save just for us! 
(sorry we are way off topic now)


----------



## BoilerBoy (12/6/08)

I don't keg, so all my batches are bottled and no matter how clear they are before going into the bottle from CC, gelatine, polyclar and filtering nearly all will have a deposit that clings to the 'sides" of the bottle and will not settle out as they carb up.
I watched him tap the sides of the bottle in order to prevent this and thats where they lost me, it just doesn't work, not even swirling bottles around will shift it sometimes and then all your doing is stirring it all up again anyway.

BB


----------



## WitWonder (12/6/08)

Interloper said:


> In SA we'd string you up for that!  If the coopers arrives at my table in a restaraunt opened and un-rolled I send that bad boy back! It happened in an Indian restaurant recently and there were 3 coopers drinkers who all sent our beers back with a long and boring lecture to the waiter about yeast, flavour, tradition and consitency.




Well when you only have one brewery of note in SA it's not surprising you're protective of it 

Personally I don't rate Coopers at all, but it seems I'm outvoted on this forum...


----------



## hoohaaman (13/6/08)

So too sum up 5 pages,at $5 per item they are the devil's own spawn. 
But at $1 per item,they not a bad idea?  

I tend to agree,sole proprietor operators tend to have the very best bean counters in the business <_< 
Even the big multi national brewerys are employing SWMBO,as a permenant position.


Kudos to anyone trying an elegant solution to problems,I'll certainly buy a couple for trial purpose.I mainly keg, but like to bottle some for convenience.


----------



## QldKev (13/6/08)

I think I'm just re-iterating whats been said. I like the idea but to be commercialy viable they need a better retail price. I think the main market will limited to the fathers day special where the husband gets six of them.

QldKev


----------



## warra48 (13/6/08)

QldKev said:


> I think I'm just re-iterating whats been said. I like the idea but to be commercialy viable they need a better retail price. I think the main market will limited to the fathers day special where the husband gets six of them.
> 
> QldKev



Please tell my daughter and son I'd be happy to have six of them for father's day.

I don't think they are viable for use on every screwtop stubbie and longneck, due to the total cost involved.

However, I can see no reason not to use them on one or two of each batch.

I can envisage where I could do that, and then take the whole contraption off, then crown seal a bottle or two prior to taking them to a BYO, for example.


----------



## eric8 (13/6/08)

And after all is said and done here, they have had a bucket load of us talking about it and getting their product out in the open. 

All the talk on here is still going to get some people to buy them, and thats what they want, and the cost to them for this??? NOTHING, free advertising for them, can't get any better than that.


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/08)

are missing a real big issue here? how much sediment do the majority of you get that it would warrent these sediment reducers? I dont even rack and the amount of sediment I get is so minimal isnt not worth worrying about. 

agreed that if they want it to be commercially viable then they have to be cheaper.


----------



## staggalee (13/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> are missing a real big issue here? how much sediment do the majority of you get that it would warrent these sediment reducers? I dont even rack and the amount of sediment I get is so minimal isnt not worth worrying about.



I couldn`t agree more with that. As I only do ales,in primary for a week around 18*, then sit for another 7-14 days around 14-16* then bottle, there is bugger all sediment and after being in the bottle 3 weeks they are as clear as.
{I don`t bother with 2ndary any more either}

stagga.


----------



## mckenry (13/6/08)

Am i right in thinking that these only fit twist tops? If so, how many brewers bottle with twist tops? When I bottled it was always roll tops (had 100s of 'em) or swing tops.


----------



## BoilerBoy (13/6/08)

brendanos said:


> ...because it's such a terrible nuisance having to pour your homebrew before you drink it. You risk smelling that god-awful "aroma" that beer is notorious for.



This IMHO is the philisophical issue as well. 
If you plan on home brewing beer with little or no malt and hop aroma just like most of the commercial brewers do and disengage the nose then drinking out of the bottle makes sense, but then you have to ask why?

Whats your primary focus in brewing in the first place, to make cheap beer? If so these things are not cheap!
If its to make good beer as most here would be then drinking from a glass engaging the senses is all part of the experience.

BB


----------



## brettprevans (13/6/08)

QUOTE (brendanos @ Jun 8 2008, 08:43 PM) 
...because it's such a terrible nuisance having to pour your homebrew before you drink it. You risk smelling that god-awful "aroma" that beer is notorious for.

I actually drink some of mine straight from the longnecks (when im out for a walk/stroll with the dog). provided you are paying attention to how you make your beer, carefully bottling etc, sediment is negligible. and what sort of beer are you making that has a "god-awful" aroma?!


----------



## Adamt (13/6/08)

People say sarcasm is hard to read, but I picked it up quite easily there CM!


----------



## staggalee (13/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> QUOTE (brendanos @ Jun 8 2008, 08:43 PM)
> ...because it's such a terrible nuisance having to pour your homebrew before you drink it. You risk smelling that god-awful "aroma" that beer is notorious for.
> 
> I actually drink some of mine straight from the longnecks (when im out for a walk/stroll with the dog). provided you are paying attention to how you make your beer, carefully bottling etc, sediment is negligible. and what sort of beer are you making that has a "god-awful" aroma?!



LOL. You walk around the streets drinking from longnecks, you say? :unsure: 

stagga.


----------



## joebejeckel (17/6/08)

My idea would be to have one the size of a fermenting drum, then you could use just one per brew (i'm a newbie kit man) instead of 60...then you could just unscrew it, ditch all the sediment and bottle clear beer.....


----------



## joebejeckel (17/6/08)

Damn it Joe....thats a great idea,,,,,,,your a bloody genius......

shout yourself a beer....


----------



## QldKev (17/6/08)

But wouldn't you loose most the gas pressure when you transfer it to the bottles; flat beer... And if you reprimed it the back to square 1.

QldKev


----------



## afromaiko (17/6/08)

joebejeckel said:


> My idea would be to have one the size of a fermenting drum, then you could use just one per brew (i'm a newbie kit man) instead of 60...then you could just unscrew it, ditch all the sediment and bottle clear beer.....



You can achieve this with a conical fermenter.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/6/08)

Just a note to anyone in the Eastern Melbourne area, who is interested in finding out more about this device.

Brett Shellcot who is one of the inventors, is flying down tomorrow and will be a guest speaker at Melbourne Brewers club meeting tomorrow night, to tell us about his new device. 

Address is:
Factory 11, 12 Edina Road, Ferntree Gully 3156 (Mel 73 K1) 

the meeting starts any time after 7.30pm 

Non members are welcome to attend ( as always ).

There will also be a club Oatmeal Stout tasting on the night.


----------



## BeerGimp (25/10/09)

schooey said:


> Business is business and the hard facts are you can't polish a turd no matter how much elbow grease you use. Whether this turns out to be one or not will be interesting to follow.



well, actually, on myth busters they proved that you could polish a turd, so that statement kinda reeks!

i have bought these, infact i straight up bought 150 of them, and i reckon they are awesome. not necessarily for at home, because i can gently pour a beer that has been sitting in the fridge, without getting any sediment. however, what about when i go to a party, or to a mates house and wanna drink my own awesome beer? then they are brilliant, i highly recommend them, especially since the price has come down significantly, if you check the website, and since they are reusable, it really doesn't cost that much.



newguy said:


> The few bottles I set aside for comps (I keg my beer) all get a thin layer/dusting of yeast around the side of the bottle, not just the bottom. There's not much on the sides, but there's definitely some. I think that in order for these things to catch all the yeast that you'd need to swirl them a few times and hope for the best.
> 
> Has anyone actually tried using one of these things?



yeah, as i said, i have 150 of them, and use them regularly, and yes, you do need to swirl them in order to clear them, but it is well worth the small effort. in fact last night i took a dozen honey wheat beers over to me mates place, and could drink them straight out of the bottle, or pour into a glass, and they were clear and delicious. my main issue with having to have clear beer is in transporting them to other placesm this solves the problem, in fact, i wish i had more money (and my wife would allow me to) and i would get some more, because they are cheap at the moment.


----------

